# Turtle Abuse! [Ignorant pet owners]



## RaivenWings (Oct 12, 2013)

Okay. So.

My best friend has a neighbor under her apartment that during last winter (2014), I noticed they had a turtle. It was kept outside in a small 10, possibly 15 gallon tank with about two inches of brown water, no heat lamp, no natural or artificial light. Granted, winter in Cali isn't snow or anything, but definitely cold. After getting pissed and telling my friend how I felt, I told her I'd like to call animal control or... just take the turtle. She was fine with it as long as she wasn't "involved" and yes, I know stealing is wrong and I do not endorse it, but I won't stand to see this either. Anyway, she let her boyfriend in on the plan to take them, and he was not okay with it. Instead, I called animal control, and they kept in contact with me after visiting the apartment. Turns out there's not one but _three_ turtles in that tiny tank, one larger and two smaller. They gave the owners a turtle care sheet and made them bring them inside, but that's about it. I didn't see the turtles again until about a week ago.









It's now summer, and while that's better than the dead of winter and during part of they day they _might _even get a bit of sunlight, I see their housing conditions are not any better at all. They're being kept outside all day and night underneath the stairs to my friend's upstairs apartment. You can see the bigger guy in the photo, staring up at me and scraping against the glass. I kid you not, he's asking for help. The little ones you can't see in the picture, but they're there. Now, I have several people that agree with me about taking these turtles. It's obvious the owners do not care and likely don't want them anymore, but instead of trying to find them a new home they're probably waiting for them to die. Little do they know these little guys will likely live 20-30 years with good care... 
I also have someone who might be able to take one of the turtles in once he gets his own apartment. I'm in the process of moving out of state and cannot take any more critters (already juggling how to get my rattie and my two bettas over there), otherwise I would. 

I suppose I'm going to get a lot of crap for this, but I'm taking those turtles by the end of the week. I won't stand by and watch this anymore, and if animal control can't fix the situation then I will myself before these innocent little guys wither away and die.​


----------



## MyrtlesMom (Oct 7, 2014)

Just a question, have you tried walking up and asking these people if they want to rehome the turtles? Because if you just take them and they catch you, you're the one who will get in trouble. Animal control already knows you called about them and they do cooperate with the police if these people get angry enough to file a report. There's always the catch that they might tell you no or ask some ridiculous price for them. The big turtle is huge and would be worth some proper money if actually well cared for. But you can't just take the turtles or it will likely be you who gets in trouble. It certainly doesn't look like there's any way to make it look like the turtles climbed out on their own...not much to sit on in that tank from what I can see.


----------



## Rattatie (Jul 5, 2015)

Uh.. Dude. You cant just steal someones pet simply because you disagree with how it's being housed.
You're making blatant assumptions that they don't want their pet and are waiting for it to die to try and justify your intention for theft. 

If you really feel they don't want THEIR pets anymore you need to be a decent human being, follow the law and just go ask these people what the deal is and let them know if they have grown tired of their turtles you are more than willing to accept them.

I wish I had their address because I would call this crap in to the police. Theft is theft I don't care what the circumstances are.
All I can think about is myself in the shoes of those people and if I loved my turtles but maybe had some other issues that is making the situation as it is and I woke up one morning to my pets gone with no explanation I'd be incredibly upset and P.Oed.

If you really disagree that much about it's housing, why don't you go buy them a bigger aquarium. Do a *friendly* gesture to help the turtles and owner.


----------



## MyrtlesMom (Oct 7, 2014)

To add onto my earlier, you could call animal control again. Repeat offenses tend to be taken more seriously than one time ignorance. That tank is far too small for all three turtles and dirty dirty. There's probably a minimum size requirement.But I second Rattatie. You don't know their situation. They could absolutely love their turtles, have had the big one since childhood, and he/she could be the only thing left of their old home, but they can't afford a bigger tank. If you want to help them, find a cheap, Craigslist tank or a yard sale tank and filter. I bought a 30 gallon tank with lights and filter, gravel, and decorations for ten bucks this past weekend at a yard sale. You could anonymously drop it off and set up the turtles while they're out of the house or something. Leave a note next to it saying something nice. Don't just take the turtles. At least talk to the people before you just take them.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

MyrtlesMom said:


> To add onto my earlier, you could call animal control again. Repeat offenses tend to be taken more seriously than one time ignorance. That tank is far too small for all three turtles and dirty dirty. There's probably a minimum size requirement.But I second Rattatie. You don't know their situation. They could absolutely love their turtles, have had the big one since childhood, and he/she could be the only thing left of their old home, but they can't afford a bigger tank. If you want to help them, find a cheap, Craigslist tank or a yard sale tank and filter. I bought a 30 gallon tank with lights and filter, gravel, and decorations for ten bucks this past weekend at a yard sale. You could anonymously drop it off and set up the turtles while they're out of the house or something. Leave a note next to it saying something nice. Don't just take the turtles. At least talk to the people before you just take them.


I'm sorry, but that would be trespass. Call animal control, or speak with them or both. You can offer to take them, to help with better accommodations, report them, but please don't steal them or trespass on their home.


----------



## NaughtyFaerie (Jun 15, 2015)

raindear said:


> I'm sorry, but that would be trespass. Call animal control, or speak with them or both. You can offer to take them, to help with better accommodations, report them, but please don't steal them or trespass on their home.


From what I understand this is an apartment complex and they are OUTSIDE of the apartment so it's not trespassing to walk up to their door/wall where the turtles seem to be located. I wouldn't take them mainly because you don't want to get in trouble since unfortunately yes that is technically stealing even though it sure seems like they deserve it...No I don't know their circumstances but can you give me an example of a circumstance where that's okay? Cause I can't think of one...Anyway, try talking to them, let them know that you're concerned and tell them what you're willing to do to help. If things don't change I would call back animal control again and the police.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

As an owner of 2 slider turtles ....i am absolutely appalled at the condition they are keeping the turtle in. If they cared at ALL about that turtle they would provide adequate living conditions which they are clearly not. Something needs to be done. If you aren't going to take care of the animal then either don't get it or find a loving home for it. Don't just let it sit there improperly cared for. some people!!!!(smh) ignorance is an understatement ...... I hope you find a way to get that turtle out of those conditions....regardless of how you do it...


----------

